# May Day Metric, Federal Way, WA



## Stratocruiser (Jan 18, 2010)

This event is Sunday, May 2, and I understand that you can register in-person at the event.

Sounds like fun. I'm in! Anyone else here planning to participate?

http://www.maydaymetric.net/


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

That does look fun. Anyone know the best route after the Interurban?


----------



## Stratocruiser (Jan 18, 2010)

This was a fantastic ride, folks! Very well supported and the course was clearly marked. Some good challenging hills.

The number of riders was smaller than the other organized rides I've participated in, and it made for a friendly atmosphere. 

I highly recommend this one for next year.


----------

